# ayuda con mi diseño en PCBWizard



## lxJe4NP4uLxl (Ago 29, 2007)

hola nuevamente, en esta ocacion quisiera que me ayuden con un problema que tengo al diseñar el impreso en el PCBWizard......lo que sucede es que no se como hacer para  que las pistas del pcb pasen por el centro de 2 pines cosecutivos, busque la forma pero no pude.........ojalá me puedan ayudar con ese problema......muchas gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 3, 2007)

Imaginemos que ya tienes conectados 2 de 3 pines... Seleccionas el creador de pistas y alargas la existente hasta el tercer pin ... Tambien  lo puedes imprimir asi y en la placa de cobre los colocas juntos
Saludos..


----------



## Elvic (Sep 3, 2007)

cuando ya tengas los pines entre los cuales quieres pasar la pista simplemente cambia el grid para que existan mas puntos de unión, ya después modificasen tamaño tanto el pin(isla) como la pista,
para que no se pegue (corto circuito).
te adjunto una imagen.

suerT


----------

